# Nikolaevsky or Ukrainian Skycutters



## hasseian_313

any one have any info on them or if theris any in the usa pliz post pics the sound like sweet breeds


----------



## Chilangz

Here are websites which gives some info........

http://www.ukrainianskycutters.net/
http://www.ukrainianpigeons.com/


----------



## hasseian_313

any one have any for sale


----------



## ROBERT L

*Ukrainian Skycutters*

My Ukrainians, trained to fly Portable, from my truck!
Robert


----------



## logangrmnr

Robert,
That's awesome. Have pigeons will travel. That way you don't need to lug a kit box around. Good work.
LoganGrmnr


----------



## yvannava

how do you make them portabel or be able to take them with you?


----------



## sandiego

thats pretty neat!!! 
are they tumbler family too???


----------



## gogo10131

Thats a nice trick. How did you train them?


----------



## hasseian_313

sweet is it hard to train them to do that


----------



## hasseian_313

and are you in the usa i relay whan a pair or few


----------



## ROBERT L

*Training birds to a Portable*

Many pigeon people think training birds to fly Portable is
difficult and time consuming, it's not!

You simply train them by give them their daily feeding in any suitable pigeon crate or box, you can also train them to
come directly to you with the feed can.
Once they understand and are obedient, you start taking them to different locations.
Currently, my pigeons are trained to come to the truck as well as me, so I take them on hikes to the tops of local bluffs and mesas where there are great up drafts and high winds, and the birds can really get ripping!

Hasseian; Sorry I don't have any for sale, I keep so many different performance flying breeds, that I don't have room for extras to sale.
Ukrainians are like Kites,no wind no fly.

Sandiego; Ukrainians aren't suppose to tumble.
Robert











Training the Portable









Ukrainians 









Hiking with mixed breeds kit to fly the winds on top of the Mesa.










Double Kit of Hungarian High flyers.


----------



## yvannava

man that is nice. im going to try it and see if it works.


----------



## Bodger

Robert L
Those photographs that you've taken of your birds are fantastic.
What you've done with those birds is a credit to you.


----------



## ROBERT L

Thankyou for your compliment Bodger.

Many nonpigeon people have witnessed these birds (Doneks, Wutas, Rollers, Orliks,Highflyers, etc.) flying at Parks, Ball fields and Parking lots, with barely a glance.

The only people who can really appreciate what we do with our birds, are other pigeon people like you, to the others we are merely a curiosity.
Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## yvannava

it would be nice to be able to take some to a pigeon show and let them fly.


----------



## ROBERT L

Hello Yvannava,
As a matter a fact, I did give a demonstration last weekend for a Colorado Pigeon and Poultry Show.
It really opened a lot of eyes, to the other possibilities of flying pigeons.
You can just imagine the kid's saying to dad; I want pigeons that can do that!
Robert


----------



## sreeshs

I have no idea how I missed such a good thread !!!!!

Thanks for the excellent photos and information


----------



## hasseian_313

well who ever has any for sale id like to get some


----------



## Parlor Fan

With alot of help from Robert I also fly my birds from a Portable. My birds are Oriental Rollers and have been to different locations also.Sure been ALOT of fun !!!!!


----------



## yvannava

hero


----------



## romanallover

like others says thats just awesome, if i did that in my area all the hawks would put an end to that in a day.


----------



## yvannava

hawks are not as good as they use to be. my 3 birds outflew 5 hawks at the same time i was amazed those hawks are slow.


----------



## sreeshs

I think we should have a separate thread featuring this portable flying. One it will bring for audience plus better discussion and two, hassein can stick to his thread without getting it hijacked.


----------



## hasseian_313

thnx bro go ahead i just wanna find some for sale but yah u can change the name of this thread


----------



## ROBERT L

Hello Hasseian,
I would trade you my only Breeding pair of Pure White Ukrainian Skycutters, (which are the parents of the White Skycutters in the photos I've posted), for a Breeding pair of Loot Iraqi Basrawis.
I fly my Portable pigeons in high winds, on the top of Mesas and Bluffs.
I would be honored and love to put some Iraqi pigeons in the air, above the windy bluffs of Colorado.
Thanks,
Robert Lockwood


----------



## yvannava

man aint that a sight to see. but dont hawks or bop go up there?


----------



## doveone52

Hasseian, let us know if you work a deal with RobertL!
Robert, thanks for sharing these pics. Fabulous!


----------



## hasseian_313

yo rob bro you have deal but the whites they have dark eyes and how old r they but ya im down


----------



## hasseian_313

i dont kno how will loot will be in a portible loft they might not preform idk but imma pm u my number and will talk


----------



## ROBERT L

Hello Hasseian,
Here are some photos of the pair of Ukrainian Skycutters.
Robert








Female, has triangular shaped center tail feather, like an upside down V, I've also seen this in Oriental Rollers. Pigeon fanciers from the old country say this is special!









Showing how flexible the wing joints are, not hurting the pigeon, or being cruel.









Comparison of wing shape, length and width on wing chart, squares are 1 inch.









Roller wing.


----------



## hasseian_313

I Like Em Their Perfeact


----------



## yvannava

thats a nice wing


----------



## silverbk54

Does anyone know of anyone selling Ukrainian skycutters in the NY state area? Looking for a good performing breed. Thanks.


----------



## hasseian_313

good luck may i barly got a hold of a pair


----------



## sreeshs

ROBERT L said:


> Hello Hasseian,
> Here are some photos of the pair of Ukrainian Skycutters.
> Robert
> 
> Comparison of wing shape, length and width on wing chart, squares are 1 inch.


I truly like that method on comparing the wings


----------



## hasseian_313

the birds ariived from rob and the are better than great


----------



## sreeshs

hasseian_313 said:


> the birds ariived from rob and the are better than great


Congrats on the new venture and best of luck


----------



## hasseian_313

thnx bro good birds


----------



## ROBERT L

Receive two pairs of Hasseian's best Loots, can't wait to fly the young next year!
Thanks Hasseian


----------



## hasseian_313

yah no prob tell me how they do man i cant whate to fly yur birds and hope to get more next year


----------



## Fancier7

Hi everyone! If you want to know more about this unique Ukrainian breed please copy this words "*николаевские голуби*"(Ukrainian skycutter) and install this words in search for Youtube. Best regards from Ukraine! 
For example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJBAC1sUAo0&feature=related
Our pigeon forum for pigeon fanciers (Post former Soviet Union) - http://golubevod.com/index.php?act=idx
Good luck!


----------



## salimon

Голуби николаевские город Запорожье,оцените их полет.
http://www.youtube.com/user/salimon1976?feature=mhum


----------



## JT

I just came across this thread by accident. This is truely amazing


----------



## bandindex

Can you show its winning performance? Any records or awards? Man, those wings are very long. They can outperform or outlast any kind of winning pigeon if it has winning lines too.


----------

